# ACS experience deduction



## khannapulkit06 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi my friends, please help.
Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT. 
However, my experience was deducted by 4 years. 

I have two questions:

1. Why they deduct me 4 years experience even they admit my bachelor degree is ICT major? 

I earlier got my ACS done in 2015 which got expired in May,2017 under same occupation and i have provided same documents that i provided this time. That time they have deducted 2 yrs only 

2. I am planning to appeal but I would like to know if anyone of you had an experience in making good explanation which results in positive assessment? 

Below is the results of my assessment:NEW ACS

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Kurukshetra University completed June 2009 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after June 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

-------------

Expired ACS 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 18
May 2015.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Computer Engineering) from Kurukshetra University completed
June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing.
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khannapulkit06 said:


> Hi my friends, please help.
> Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT.
> However, my experience was deducted by 4 years.
> 
> ...


It’s not even 4 years
It’s 5 years
Looks like a typo

Maybe you won’t have to go through the appeal process at all
Just drop a polite email to them pointing out the error and maybe they will correct it

Cheers


----------



## khannapulkit06 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have already dropped an email attaching my Degree and old ACS its being 10 days still waiting for any reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khannapulkit06 said:


> I have already dropped an email attaching my Degree and old ACS its being 10 days still waiting for any reply.


Really surprising 

Have you sent it directly to the case officer or to the generic email id of assessment @acs.org.au ?

Cheers


----------



## khannapulkit06 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Really surprising
> 
> Have you sent it directly to the case officer or to the generic email id of assessment @acs.org.au ?
> 
> Cheers


yes to generic id only not sure how to find the case officer email id or any contact info ?


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

The case office is the one who emailed you the final assessment. As far as my knowledge goes, you get your final assessment from your case officer not the generic email. Just send a reply to him or her and you should hear in a day or so. I sent multiple emails and used to get replies in minutes (Obviously, send an email during their working hours).




khannapulkit06 said:


> yes to generic id only not sure how to find the case officer email id or any contact info ?


----------



## usamakhalil (Mar 30, 2018)

Any update on this case?


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

I received ACS assessment today and its the same case with me, only weirder. Below is the result of my ACS Assessment - 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from Punjab Technical University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after March 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:09/06 - 03/18 – 11 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Technical Test Lead

My B.Tech in Computer Science has been assessed as a major in computing which I am sure is closely related to the job code of Software Engineer. Still they have deducted not 2 not 4 but 3.5 years of experience. I am at a complete loss.. what is the rationale behind this?





khannapulkit06 said:


> Hi my friends, please help.
> Today I got my skill assessment result from ACS. I studied Bachelor of Computer Science and they assessed it as equivalent AQF Bachelor Degree major in ICT.
> However, my experience was deducted by 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajatsethi28 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Similar case with me. Got the ACS letter today. They did not consider a part of my work experience and it affects 5 points from my score. 

Can the work experience can be contested? Will they consider if I apply for a review with an updated roles and responsibilities letter? 

ANZSCO - 261313(Software Engineer)

Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

SD7 said:


> I received ACS assessment today and its the same case with me, only weirder. Below is the result of my ACS Assessment -
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> ...


The logic is very simple.
ACS will deduct 2 years in the last 10 years of experience or 4 years from the total experience, whichever gives you the earliest skill meeting date. So in your case, last 10 years start from Mar 2008 and after deducting 2 years it comes to March 2010.
It is their rule which people often misunderstand and assume only two years will be deducted from the total experience.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

luvjd said:


> The logic is very simple.
> ACS will deduct 2 years in the last 10 years of experience or 4 years from the total experience, whichever gives you the earliest skill meeting date. So in your case, last 10 years start from Mar 2008 and after deducting 2 years it comes to March 2010.
> It is their rule which people often misunderstand and assume only two years will be deducted from the total experience.


Very valid point. Since they only have a slab of 8 years max so they send the report in such a way that only last 8 years are reflected on the report. 

Imagine if you have experience of 20 years, they will only count 8 years because this is their max slab. You have summarized beautifully here


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

You are right.. I went through the guidelines again. It makes complete sense. Thanks!



luvjd said:


> The logic is very simple.
> ACS will deduct 2 years in the last 10 years of experience or 4 years from the total experience, whichever gives you the earliest skill meeting date. So in your case, last 10 years start from Mar 2008 and after deducting 2 years it comes to March 2010.
> It is their rule which people often misunderstand and assume only two years will be deducted from the total experience.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*Not exactly, anyone with 20 years of experience is likely to end-up with 16 years of "relevant" work experience*. 
However, points max-out at 8 years of relevant work experience.

Say, for anyone with no breaks in work experience, still working and is doing jobs relevant to same code job throughout. One of the below three apply.
(A) work ex < 10 y = work ex - 2 y
(B) 12 y> work ex > 10 y = 8 years of relevant work experiance
(C) work ex > 12 years = work ex - 4 y







insider580 said:


> Very valid point. Since they only have a slab of 8 years max so they send the report in such a way that only last 8 years are reflected on the report.
> 
> Imagine if you have experience of 20 years, they will only count 8 years because this is their max slab. You have summarized beautifully here


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi,

Today I got the result for my ACS Skills Assessment.
Unfortunately, only 7 yrs have been considered out of 11.1 yrs of experience.

Can anybody Justify the scenario below?

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from XXXXXXXX University completed June
2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/06 - 09/08 – 2 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXXX Limited
Country: India
Dates: 09/08 - 02/17 – 8 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Assistant Consultant
Employer: XXXXXXXX Limited
Country: India



Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Now, if your 261313 (Software Engineer) work experience ended in 2017.

Max of (A) or (B) applies

(A) Software Engineer experience in last 10 years = 9 years, minus two years to meet the criteria. Relevant Experience 7 years (9-2).
(B) Total Software Engineer experience = 11 years, minus four years to meet the criteria. Relevant Experience 7 years (11-4).

You got 7 relevant Experience.



vram_81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got the result for my ACS Skills Assessment.
> Unfortunately, only 7 yrs have been considered out of 11.1 yrs of experience.
> ...


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Now, if your 261313 (Software Engineer) work experience ended in 2017.
> 
> Max of (A) or (B) applies
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply.

It's my bad, that I thought only 2 yrs will be deducted out of total years of experience. (A good lesson for my kind of thinkers...:frusty

After 2017 till date, I am working in another company performing the RnR related to Software Engineer(261313). I didn't submit the experience related to this company.
Hopefully, I can get more experience in years and required points(15 Points), If I reassess my Skill by including this experience as well.

Please suggest me the course of action.


Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Well if you are still working as Software Engineer. Then, get a another assessment done with current experience. In that case in both scenario (A) and (B), you will end up with 8 years of relevant experience required for maximum work experience points. 




vram_81 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> It's my bad, that I thought only 2 yrs will be deducted out of total years of experience. (A good lesson for my kind of thinkers...:frusty
> 
> ...


----------



## xhweix (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,
I got my ACS replied recently, They did not consider a part of my work experience.
They have also deducted my relevant working experience from 6years 8 months which I had left in 2 years 4 month at the moment.
Is this how the calculation should be done?

Your Bachelor of Science from XXX completed October 2010 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after October 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/11 ‐ 01/16 – 4 year(s) 4 month(s)
Dates: 01/16 ‐ 05/18 – 2 year(s) 4 month(s)

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 01/06 ‐ 06/10 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer ‐ Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Dates: 12/10 ‐ 10/11 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer ‐ Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xhweix said:


> Hi,
> I got my ACS replied recently, They did not consider a part of my work experience.
> They have also deducted my relevant working experience from 6years 8 months which I had left in 2 years 4 month at the moment.
> Is this how the calculation should be done?
> ...


All employment till 31/oct/2015 will be entered in the EOI , but marked as NON Relevant 

From 01/Nov/2015 all employments will be entered but marked as RELEVANT 
Split the employment in 2 parts to achieve the above


Cheers


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

xhweix said:


> Hi,
> I got my ACS replied recently, They did not consider a part of my work experience.
> They have also deducted my relevant working experience from 6years 8 months which I had left in 2 years 4 month at the moment.
> Is this how the calculation should be done?
> ...


They did not consider a part of your employment because the ANZSCO you applied and your RnR from that period doesn't match. So, from the ACS point of view, it is correct. If you want that experience to be considered, you need to get fresh RnR letters for that period with System Admin role and apply for assessment again. Of course, only if that was an honest mistake.


----------



## xhweix (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks for your replied.
that RNR was kind of too brief with only 4 RNR. will request my ex-employee to detail it.
Have 2 doubt that hoping you might be able to share some info.
if I don't appeal/review, I'm 2 years 8 month, do I have to revalidate once it reach 3 years in order to collect 5 points?
Also, if I would like to submit a new assessment, can I create a new application or I must link it to the old applicant?


----------



## shailendrapathak (Sep 10, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> *Not exactly, anyone with 20 years of experience is likely to end-up with 16 years of "relevant" work experience*.
> However, points max-out at 8 years of relevant work experience.
> 
> Say, for anyone with no breaks in work experience, still working and is doing jobs relevant to same code job throughout. One of the below three apply.
> ...


Can you please tell what will be the eligibility and deduction in case of gap in last 10 years..
job start - nov 07 to apr 13
job gap
job restart - sep18

plz advice...


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi,

Below is my assessment. My Bachelors was a regular course and I did my 4 Years Masters while I was working. Could anyone please tell me whether ACS deducted 4 years because of my Masters' end date or is it because ACS wanted to deduct 4 years from my work experience ? My work experience started on July 2008.


------ From ACS Report -------------
_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University completed April 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

Your Master of Science in Systems Engineering from University completed *July 2012* has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after *July 2012* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:	*07/08* - 11/13 - 5 year(s) 4 month(s)

Dates:	11/13 - 10/18 - 4 year(s) 11 month(s)
_
------- End --------


----------



## Cheturved (Nov 12, 2020)

luvjd said:


> The logic is very simple.
> ACS will deduct 2 years in the last 10 years of experience or 4 years from the total experience, whichever gives you the earliest skill meeting date. So in your case, last 10 years start from Mar 2008 and after deducting 2 years it comes to March 2010.
> It is their rule which people often misunderstand and assume only two years will be deducted from the total experience.


Hi Luvjd,
Please provide your thoughts on my issue.
Your qualifica�ons have been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applica�on from Bangalore University completed May 2012 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
Your Master of Technology (Enterprise Systems) from Federa�on University completed November
2018 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
The following employment a�er 13 May 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
Dates: 05/12 - 05/16 - 4 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: Enterprise System Specialist Analyst
Employer: Unisys
Country: Outside Of Australia

After my Bachelors, I worked for 4 years from 2012 to 2016. As per the skills letter, they considered only 2 days as my experience. Even if they deduct 2 years, I should still get 2 years out of it. What do you suggest.


----------



## Cheturved (Nov 12, 2020)

insider580 said:


> Very valid point. Since they only have a slab of 8 years max so they send the report in such a way that only last 8 years are reflected on the report.
> 
> Imagine if you have experience of 20 years, they will only count 8 years because this is their max slab. You have summarized beautifully here


Please provide your thoughts on my issue.
Your qualifica�ons have been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applica�on from Bangalore University completed May 2012 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
Your Master of Technology (Enterprise Systems) from Federa�on University completed November
2018 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
The following employment a�er 13 May 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).
Dates: 05/12 - 05/16 - 4 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: Enterprise System Specialist Analyst
Employer: Unisys
Country: Outside Of Australia

After my Bachelors, I worked for 4 years from 2012 to 2016. As per the skills letter, they considered only 2 days as my experience. Even if they deduct 2 years, I should still get 2 years out of it. What do you suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cheturved said:


> Please provide your thoughts on my issue.
> Your qualifica�ons have been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applica�on from Bangalore University completed May 2012 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
> ...


Ask for clarification on email
Cheers


----------

